# another success on pcola beach



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Back out to my usual spot on pcola beach with a buddy early Friday morning. after losing 4 spoons to bites through the line from I have to guess the blues or needle fish, maybe specks (saw all 3) came home with 2 reds, 3 specks and a flounder snagged in the back dragging a spoon across the bottom.


----------



## JWeeks (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice haul! Nice snag on the flounder!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

nice haul. but you must mean the ICW sound side? I, we have always refered to that as the sound. Just always expect to see pompano whrn I open a beach thread


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Yeah I think its sound side to be honest I don't know the difference in what water is what I'm still new down here it was on grand marlin side. I know its the bay at least, definitely no pomps where we were fishing though


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

The body of water you are referring to is Santa Rosa Sound......It is part of the intercoastal waterway .....Good catch......


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

nice haul partner ....


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice catch great job!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

either way, u are doin well my friend!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

That is one unlucky flounder!


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

And i guess my buddy that was with me went and got a couple 35"+ reds at 3 mile Saturday night


----------

